# Summer Olympics in Tokyo..finally



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2021)

*To be honest, I am not a fan of the Summer Games. Prefer winter.  But they are finally here, after being bumped last year.  Who is watching?

Here is KD Lang and  opener of 2010 Games in Vancouver.  Brings a tear to me every time I listen





*


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2021)

I was there at the opening ceremonies at the 2010 Olympics and her performance was magnificent.  For some reason, she was barefoot. I guess she sings better that way.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 4, 2021)

Love that song especially with Leonard Cohen who wrote it.  I have the cd of K.D. and Roy Orbison singing together.  I was surprised how they pulled it off together.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

I enjoy both the summer and winter games...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 5, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> I am not a fan of the Summer Games. Prefer winter.





Through much of my life, I was always much more of a Summer games fan. Became a bigger fan of Winter games about a dozen years ago. This perhaps because of my love for ice hockey.  Among my other faves sports are sliding (bobsled, luge, skeleton), XC skiing, long track speed skating, and the varieties of snowboarding.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 5, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Through much of my life, I was always much more of a Summer games fan. Became a bigger fan of Winter games about a dozen years ago. This perhaps because of my love for ice hockey.  Among my other faves sports are sliding (bobsled, luge, skeleton), XC skiing, long track speed skating, and the varieties of snowboarding.


I pretty much like the same as you, except for the hockey.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 5, 2021)

I'll be watching them.  Some of the events anyways.   Track and field events for sure.  I was able to get the '76 olympics in Montreal and will always remember Lasse Viren running some of the middle distances. amazing runner.  A canadian woman golfer Brooke Henderson is going as is her best friend from high school Bailey Andison a swimmer.  Both from near where i live so will be following.   Winter olympic sports are great, but  I guess as a canadian that is expected.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 5, 2021)

synchronized swimming (now called artistic swimming) is the real highlight of Summer Olympics:


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 6, 2021)

I'll def be watching the Olympics.

(K D Lang's voice is always perfection.)


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2021)

I enjoy watching the Olympics, period.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 6, 2021)

Will be watching too. Watching that Biles girl is always a treat. Guess I should say woman since she is 24!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Not much of a fan, but I will watch some.

Thanks for reminding me of the synchronized swimming. 

 

Perhaps it will make it more fun to watch the events,
knowing that we can share our comments on the activities, with each other, here.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> synchronized swimming (now called artistic swimming) is the real highlight of Summer Olympics:


Nice! This might change my mind to watch this.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Not much of a fan, but I will watch some.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the synchronized swimming.
> 
> ...





ProTruckDriver said:


> Nice! This might change my mind to watch this.





Re synchronized swimming, some people mistakenly believe it is not a true sport. That it is nothing more than entertainment. Such a myth is totally wrong.

As a former athlete, coach, fan, and free lance sports reporter, I have attended thousands of athletic events in a wide variety of sports. This includes watching the pre game or pre tournament workouts.  The toughest, most intense pre tournament workout I ever saw was in synchronized swimming.  This was a national age (under 19) event in Minneapolis.  To this day I shake my head in utter disbelief as to how intense it was.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> The toughest, most intense pre tournament workout I ever saw was in synchronized swimming


I haven't seen the specific training they do, but I am *not* surprised by your info regarding it!

From my related experiences and knowledge,
I realized and was amazed by the extreme stamina and work and long practices, it would no doubt require, which is the sole reason I have found it interesting to watch in the past.

Their results of their work and dedication are truly and seriously impressive.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> synchronized swimming (now called artistic swimming) is the real highlight of Summer Olympics:


I'm glad you mentioned the change of name.  I hadn't heard about that.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


>


The actual reason I was laughing in this post of mine, above, 
was _not at the sport itself, (which I am rather in awe of)_

but rather, I sometimes find the applicable *emoji's 
that are available* for adding to my post topics, 
to be very  funny, and fun-to-use!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2021)

Doubt if I'll watch much with no crowds to cheer.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2021)

The number of people testing positive for Covid at the Olympic Village in Japan   is growing everyday.   

 The number is over 60 today.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

I noticed that the name for gymnastics (or some of it)
has also been changed, and is now, _Artistic Gymnastics._


----------



## Jeweltea (Jul 20, 2021)

I will not watch it. I rarely watch it unless I happen to see a little while flipping stations.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I noticed that the name for gymnastics (or some of it)
> has also been changed, and is now, _Artistic Gymnastics._




it was done to distinguish it from rhythmic gymnastics:


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 20, 2021)

acrobatic gymnastics:


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 20, 2021)

aesthetic group gymnastics:






















these last two should be in the Olympics as well


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*"The chief of the Tokyo 2020 organising committee on Tuesday did not rule out cancelling the Olympics if COVID-19 cases spiked, as more athletes tested positive for the virus and sponsors ditched plans to attend Friday's opening ceremony."

https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...-will-send-powerful-message-peace-2021-07-20/*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *"The chief of the Tokyo 2020 organising committee on Tuesday did not rule out cancelling the Olympics if COVID-19 cases spiked, as more athletes tested positive for the virus and sponsors ditched plans to attend Friday's opening ceremony."
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/lifestyle/s...-will-send-powerful-message-peace-2021-07-20/*



Sounds like more troubles ahead,  as they try to scramble for solutions to the growing number of cases.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 21, 2021)

Lost respect and desire for the Olympics/athletes decades ago seeing the ped use detected and undetected. They the IOC/Europe were already sending psuedo pro athletes for decades. Then realizing what these host cities must endure one realizes it's a business and this is their product.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 21, 2021)

I always enjoy the Olympics.  But this year has been kind of a downer with all the politics, gender identity and COVID-19.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 3, 2021)

Olympic synchro (artistic) swimming replay:

THE OLYMPICS 2020 Live Stream Free Online (yrsprts.stream)

http://yrsprts.stream/live?v=nbcoly?id=2022065





I don't know how long this link will be active. One thing: please turn off the chat as it can get rather vain.


more:

https://www.youtube.com/ watch?v=PH5MzHRLxdw





Sports at its best.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 6, 2021)

Olympic artistic swimming (technical phase):

THE OLYMPICS 2020 Live Stream Free Online (yrsprts.stream)


http://yrsprts.stream/live?v=20nbcoly?id=2022413


as before, please toggle the chat


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 7, 2021)

water polo:

THE OLYMPICS 2020 Live Stream Free Online (yrsprts.stream)

http://yrsprts.stream/live?v=nbcoly?id=2022524


as before, please toggle the chat box and watch full screen


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2021)

America tops China in total number of gold medals and total number of medals. Eat that China!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 9, 2021)

Finally, Finally over
zzzzzzzzz


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 9, 2021)

What was your favorite event or events?

Much to my own surprise, I spent quite a bit of time watching synchro & rhythmic gymnastics.  Greatly enjoyed dressage and the men's wrestling.   Loved to see two of my local heroes earn Gold:


Suni Lee (gymnastics):













Gable Steveson (wrestling):


----------

